# Ebay Motor



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

zippy500 said:


> Have seen this ad on ebay..
> 
> Any ideas on it, I think it is AC
> 
> ...


Hi zip,

Yep. Looks AC. Might do the job when run at higher voltage and frequency, therefore higher power and RPM. However.... Mating it with the proper controller (inverter) could prove a stumbling block you'll not overcome. Also seems expensive. 

Regards,

major


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Zippy

According to the rating plate in the ebay images that motor came from a UK company that does EV conversions: http://www.everything-ev.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65_77_97

Their products always seemed expensive to me and, as Major suggested, you will probably need the matching controller.


----------

